# Worth Passing On To You



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Worth passing on to you



I found this an interesting thought:

In case we find ourselves starting to believe all the anti-American sentiment

and negativity, we should remember England's Prime Minister Tony Blair's 

words during a recent interview. When asked by one of his Parliament 

members why he believes so much in America he said: 



 "A simple way to take measure of a country is to look at how many want in ...

 and how many want out."

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you:
1. Jesus Christ
2. The American G.I.

One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


YOU MIGHT WANT TO PASS THIS ON, AS MANY SEEM TO FORGET BOTH OF THEM.
​


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Well said!


----------

